# Fasco blower inducer 7062-3136



## Aziza007 (Dec 6, 2010)

Hi all, I have a problem with the above inducer blower and even though some of the fan blades are broken (3), the motor seems to work fine but no pilot light, hence no heat. Do I need to change the whole inducer assembly of is there another solution? Thanks. If I have to replace the whole, any suggestion of where to find an OEM that is not going make to poor? Thanks again.


----------



## diyorpay (Sep 21, 2010)

Post these type issues under HVAC section for better response.

I have been where you are, twice.

Best advice: Use search feature above. Search on 8710-4358. It will get you to recent post with lots of good info. "Furnace will not stay on".

Good luck. If you are handy, you can fix.

Latest Fasco link: http://www.fasco.com/replacem.asp
Look under blowers


----------

